# Debian et problème avec un powerbook



## claude 007 (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai installé sur un powerbook 15 une version Squezze de Debian puis, depuis une semaine tout allait bien sur l ordinateur jusqu'à voilà deux jour lorsque, j'ouvre le portable soit il affiche un écran noir soit une page grise où il est écrit '' Wecome to open firmware'' et demande de taper ''mac-boot'', mais après avoir tapé sur le clavier, il s'affiche une petite icône dans un écran gris et plus rien. Tout reste planté 
On m'a parlé d'une mise-à-jour du firmware , mais j'ai vérifié sur le site de Apple pour la mise-à-jour du firmware. Il semble que pour un powerbook G4 15'' aluminium, il y a pas de mise-jour 

On dirait que le système ne trouve pas le démarrage de Debian chaque fois j'allume l'ordinateur portable, puis si j'insère le cd de bootable Debian en touchant la touche '' c '' afin de booter l'installation. Le cd démarre, mais il tourne dans le lecteur et le firmware s'affiche dans l'écran ensuite le lecteur cesse. Je réussit quand même a sortir le cd en tapant '' eject cd '' dans firmware

Cordialement

Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien être?


----------

